# Scar Sun Care?



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I just realized that because I'll be spending almost three weeks in sunny Florida next month, I should probably ask about sunscreen for the scar.
I read somewhere to make sure you put sunscreen on the scar if you'll be in the sun or it will get much more prominent.

Do you use whatever your normal sunscreen is on your scar? A special SPF? Special brand? Does it matter? Do you just attempt to keep it covered?

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would use a very high SPF sunscreen...perhaps one that's made for the face. I use something from Neutrogena.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, just a good quality sunscreen with high SPF.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm using what I bought for my kids faces. Less chemicals and high SPF. My surgeon said to wear it any non-cloudy day (it's rained almost every day since my surgery here!). And if I'm out in the sun to be sure to reapply often.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are going to be swimming, you should also make sure it's a sport/waterproof sunscreen as well.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I second the use of Neutrogena 50 spf. I had skin cancer removed on my face during summer and a new scar if exposed to the sun is less likely to heal and can even appear worse after sun exposure if left unprotected. My surgeon recommended this product.

There are many sunscreens that have harmful ingredients in them and can increase your risk of cancer.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I use Neutrogena spf 85, but then again I'm so pale I'll practically burst into flames in direct sunlight.


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------

